# I refuse



## mr.miketastic (Aug 5, 2010)

1. To be defined as nothing but a paycheck.
2. To be out of shape.
3. To walk on eggshells
4. To sacrifice my manhood on the altar of anyone else's ego.
5. To settle for scraps when I deserve the hero's portion.
6. To back down to "keep the peace"
7. To accept scorn and disrespect from anyone.
8. To not be myself
9. To wax or shave my chest hair
10. To accept the portrayal of men as "less-than"

Any other refusals from the clubhouse?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Mike,

No more "piece" at any price.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to crash your rant party, boys

But this:



mr.miketastic said:


> 9. To wax or shave my chest hair


:smthumbup: Amen to that! I absolutely hate when men do that! It's not as attractive, IMO!


----------



## mr.miketastic (Aug 5, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Sorry to crash your rant party, boys
> 
> But this:
> 
> ...


I did it once and I felt naked and absurd lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ It looks "naked and absurd" to me! LOL


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

mr.miketastic said:


> 1. To be defined as nothing but a paycheck.
> 2. To be out of shape.
> 3. To walk on eggshells
> 4. To sacrifice my manhood on the altar of anyone else's ego.
> ...


Manning-up if I ever saw it. Good on you!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Sorry to crash your rant party, boys
> 
> But this:
> 
> ...


what about.... sdhaving other places?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

SockPuppet said:


> what about.... sdhaving other places?


Ya want us to do it, ya better do it yourself. 

Mike, good for you for drawing your line in the sand. Awesome!
Add to your refusal list: No more A-1 on steaks and you will be golden.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> what about.... sdhaving other places?


I'm not partial to this either. But if it's to upkeep an out of control garden, well I guess that's one thing. I just prefer men au naturel.


----------



## mr.miketastic (Aug 5, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ya want us to do it, ya better do it yourself.
> 
> Mike, good for you for drawing your line in the sand. Awesome!
> Add to your refusal list: No more A-1 on steaks and you will be golden.


Word. I haven't touched A-1 in a while now  I likes my meat a little raw these days


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

When Tom Selleck caves to the shave it off crowd, civilization as we know it will be over.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

to put the toilet seat down!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I refuse to put someone else's happiness above my own.
or
I refuse to hold myself accountable for anyone's happiness but my own.

Great list by the way Mr. Mike!


----------



## HappyWife40 (Aug 23, 2011)

mr.miketastic said:


> 9. To wax or shave my chest hair


I totally agree! I like a man to look like a man, not a kid!

Great list by the way!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

WhiteRabbit said:


> chest shavers/waxers should be abandoned in some isolated land of hairless creepiness.
> 
> i like your list.


And I'll take a one-way ticket to that land! Hair is just icky--


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

chesthair, I'd be proud of mine if it wasn't just all around my nipples and belly button. Shoulders and back, gotta wax. (too bad my stbxw is the best esthetician in town, was considering keeping our relationship professional but it just doesn't seem right).


----------



## Warrior44 (Aug 18, 2011)

mr.miketastic said:


> 9. To wax or shave my chest hair
> 
> Any other refusals from the clubhouse?


I love it when i shave my manhood down there. In the summer months, it feels so much cooler. 
It's kinda like driving with the top of the convertable down...lmao


----------



## Calendula (May 7, 2011)

Warrior44 - I laughed sooooo hard at your reply. :rofl:


----------

